

Microspot. The 50 year old startup? - graham-miln
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140818144056-2517872-microspot-the-50-year-old-start-up

======
wtbob
My concern with bringing someone with a start-up mentality into this lifestyle
business (thanks mmastrac!) is that he'd be less risk-averse, and the firm
would burn through its accumulated capital as so many startups burn through
their investors' capital.

Sounds like an amazing opportunity for the right candidate though.

------
mmastrac
At a point where you stop growing and start making lifestyle income for the
founders, I think the appropriate term for this is "a lifestyle business". [1]

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifestyle_business](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifestyle_business)

